

Dijkstra's algorithm animation - luckydev
http://optlab-server.sce.carleton.ca/POAnimations2007/DijkstrasAlgo.html

======
pxtreme75
Ah, good times. This reminds me of a college project back in 1995! We created
around 10 java applets illustrating Dijkstra, Kruskal, Prim and other well-
known graph algorithms. For anyone interested in such illustrations take a
look at:
[http://students.ceid.upatras.gr/~papagel/english/java_docs/j...](http://students.ceid.upatras.gr/~papagel/english/java_docs/java.htm)

(and please bare in mind that these were created 16 years ago :))

------
lightblade
Is this a java applet? Because I can't see anything on iPad. It'll be much
more impressive if it is HTML5

~~~
tzs
Flash.

